
U.S. Army Exploring “Devastating” New Weapon in the Event of War with Russia - smacktoward
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2017/04/us-army-exploring-devastating-new-weapon-event-war-russia/136943/
======
leed25d
The thing to do is to put these things in orbit. Imagine a piece of tungsten
bigger than a phone pole dropping into your neighborhood from a height of 200
miles.

EDIT: It would not surprise me to find that I am not the only person thinking
about things like this.

